# Dent Repair ? - Dundee



## BioHzrd (May 27, 2007)

Got two dents i need repaird on the car, preferably someone who could come to me to do it ??


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

www.acci-dent.co.uk


----------



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

Peter - 07729 938487

I was given this guys name from a member on here, im pretty sure he is based in dundee


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

jerry318 said:


> Peter - 07729 938487
> 
> I was given this guys name from a member on here, im pretty sure he is based in dundee


He is, and he is the chap we call in for dents on out cars and if anyone wants dents removed as part of a detail, we use Peter as he is reliable and does a very good job for us. Worth a call


----------



## BioHzrd (May 27, 2007)

What is asking price ??


----------



## organgrinder (Jan 20, 2008)

You have PM


----------



## BioHzrd (May 27, 2007)

Think i jinxd my self by asking bout this went to ferry bach yestarday and came one with a nice hefty dent in my passengers door  !


----------

